# Bean me up ??



## grumpydaddy (Oct 20, 2014)

A hand grinder that I came across by chance..... On ebay and I would have passed it by but for the shape looking very "wrong"

I watched the old kickstarter video where the suggested retail would be 80 euros....

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/beanmeup/bean-me-up-the-new-generation-in-coffee-grinding

ebay price is in this instance £156...... http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/Finum-4805000-Bean-Me-Up-Coffee-Grinder-Plastic-Black-17-x-17-x-17-5-cm-Free-De-/162525879284?hash=item25d74c1bf4:g:ttYAAOSwtGlZI8jY

$70 on Amazon USA https://www.amazon.com/finum-BEAN-ME-UP-black/dp/B01C46BOJS

It seems to have been around for 2 years.... Anybody know anything more


----------



## Phobic (Aug 17, 2016)

don't know anything sorry, £156 seems a lot to pay for ceramic burrs though.

$70 is much more like it, compares well to the porlex, would depends on how much you could get it landed for.

big disadvantage is it's not as portable as the porlex.

for around £156 there are some good steel burr hand grinders out there.....


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

I wouldn't touch it.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Just opened the ebay page and spat my coffee out

Who would design a grinder in that shape ?


----------



## MWJB (Feb 28, 2012)

working dog said:


> Just opened the ebay page and spat my coffee out
> 
> Who would design a grinder in that shape ?


Somebody who made a hand grinder that was so bizarrely hard to turn that it needed anchoring on a bench


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

working dog said:


> Just opened the ebay page and spat my coffee out
> 
> Who would design a grinder in that shape ?


What as opposed to the majority of phallic monstrosities most people produce?!

I actually thing it's cute. You'd really need the bulb to fit in your hand though.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> What as opposed to the majority of phallic monstrosities most people produce?!
> 
> I actually thing it's cute. You'd really need the bulb to fit in your hand though.


Probably why I went for something more square.

Phallic ? Painful !


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

working dog said:


> Probably why I went for something more square.
> 
> Phallic ? Painful !
> 
> View attachment 27981


I think we are talking handgrinders here?!? ?


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

Missy said:


> I think we are talking handgrinders here?!? 藍


I stand corrected


----------



## Missy (Mar 9, 2016)

working dog said:


> I stand corrected


You might need to see your GP... I'm not surprised you are standing....


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

working dog said:


> Just opened the ebay page and spat my coffee out
> 
> Who would design a grinder in that shape ?


Yes, it's almost as if someone said to him "I tried to improve on the usual design of hand grinder and it all went pear-shaped" and he took it literally and thought he'd have a go too.


----------

